# Tips for ending a sales/owner's update presentation?



## Dalownerx3 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are owners in KBV (Kauai Beach Villas) and got $100 AMEX card plus a Wyndham discount card for signing up to hear their spiel about the benefits of converting our weeks to points and buying more points.

We have improved the last two times we've been to the presentation...
2007 - Bought a trial program with Fairshare Plus, found out there weren't a lot of inventory out there and rescinded by driving to the Lihu'e post office and sending the package back.  (BTW - Now I know why they insist on getting to a presentation early during your vacation.  The rescision period is over before you can get home.  Luckily I brought my laptop and checked out the program in the room.)

2009 - Sat throught the 2-hour presentation under the sun - they came to KBV instead of us going to Bali Hai.  We didn't buy anything but the thing kept dragging on.

What have some success stories that you have had to end the presentation in a reasonable amount of time without resorting to stomping out of the room in a huff?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UpAllNight (Jun 6, 2011)

One time last year I set an alarm in my iPhone with a loud and obnoxious sound.  Set it for 90 minutes after the scheduled start time of my meeting.  Hey if they don't get me in there at the scheduled time it's their loss.  Anyway, when the alarm goes off, I take my time getting my phone out of the pocket, and then I will just hit the snooze feature so it will go off again in 10 minutes.  That meeting ended after the 1st snooze.  If I go to another and that is a big if, I will try it again!:hysterical:


----------



## learnalot (Jun 6, 2011)

UpAllNight said:


> One time last year I set an alarm in my iPhone with a loud and obnoxious sound.  Set it for 90 minutes after the scheduled start time of my meeting.  Hey if they don't get me in there at the scheduled time it's their loss.  Anyway, when the alarm goes off, I take my time getting my phone out of the pocket, and then I will just hit the snooze feature so it will go off again in 10 minutes.  That meeting ended after the 1st snooze.  If I go to another and that is a big if, I will try it again!:hysterical:



How about recording a loud, obnoxious "alarm" that just loops something like "Always buy resale."


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 6, 2011)

learnalot said:


> How about recording a loud, obnoxious "alarm" that just loops something like "Always buy resale."



Instead of that, why not have a "LOUD" message, reminding you of your "RESALE Timeshare Presentation", and that you should be there at "xxx" time?  LOL !!!

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2011)

The best way to end it, is not to begin it.   

IMNSHO, attending a TS presentation is guaranteed to ruin a precious day of vacation.  It's not worth it.


----------



## vckempson (Jun 6, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The best way to end it, is not to begin it.
> 
> IMNSHO, attending a TS presentation is guaranteed to ruin a precious day of vacation.  It's not worth it.



Cheers to that one.   I work to make money.  I vacation to have fun.  I don't ever try to make money while on vacation.  Just like oil and water, they don't mix well for me. 

BTW, when they try to book an owner review, I just tell them my time is billed at $250 an hour, just like work. (well sometimes :whoopie: maybe).   If they can cover that, I'll sit there as long as they want.  But if the review takes 2 hours, they owe me $500.  The conversation pretty much ceases before it begins.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am always very upfront about my reason for being there.  I ask all the questions I have and then we sit.

I give the sob story of being a single mom with 2 kids heading to college..


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2011)

*Awk!  Resale, Resale.  Awk!*




learnalot said:


> How about recording a loud, obnoxious "alarm" that just loops something like "Always buy resale."


In a screechy parrot voice. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RALnGA (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife and I don't mind attending most sale presentations.We tell them up front WE ARE NOT BUYING ANYTHING ELSE .... We go to find out the updates on what is happing to Starwood Resorts ...We ask question ...Sure they try to sale but we say no ..no ..after the second no they relax and we just have a good talk ...Usualy within an hour, we are out of there with our freebies ...$100..dinner...and some tips about Starwood Resorts.
RAL


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2011)

At the last Starwood Owner's Update we went to, when we told the salesman that we weren't buying anything, and we just wanted an "owner's update." he became very irritable, and said, "Then why are you here wasting my time?  You should have known that this was a sales presentation when you signed up."  He was a total jerk!  :annoyed:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2011)

*You're Seriously Asking Why I'm Here ?*



DeniseM said:


> "Then why are you here wasting my time?  You should have known that this was a sales presentation when you signed up."


Why am I here ? 

Shux, you know good & well why I'm here. 

I'm here because _your_ marketing department invited me to attend an Owner Update & receive a nice gift, with no obligation to buy anything. 

_That's_ why I'm here. 

And you have the nerve to claim that I'm wasting _your_ time ?  

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## aandmrun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Haven't had much of a problem*

My husband and i have a standard answer and it usually gets us off the hook fairly quick.  We just tell the salesperson, "We are retired, on a fixed income and have all the timeshares we can use."  
We only go to the presentations if they are Marriott for extra points or if the "gift item" is something we can use.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 6, 2011)

> The best way to end it, is not to begin it.


Exactly.



> "Then why are you here wasting my time? You should have known that this was a sales presentation when you signed up."


I use this for the Body Snatchers at the parking pass desks.  "There's no reason for me to go to a presentation.  I would just be wasting your time."


----------



## kaio (Jun 6, 2011)

Tell them you write reviews for a prominent online travel company on the different levels of high-pressure sales techniques from resort's sales staff... purely professional, observational only and business related... "I am not on vacation, nor looking for one... I am working"


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

lll1929 said:


> I am always very upfront about my reason for being there.  I ask all the questions I have and then we sit.
> 
> I give the sob story of being a single mom with 2 kids heading to college..



This never worked for me! I am glad that it works for you.

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 6, 2011)

We are talking about 2 different things. If it's a sales presentation, (a) I don't go, (b) if wrangled into one of these I have taken in eBay, (and in the day) Holidaygroup, or TUG classified ads stating the prices of resales of the same resort, ask them to match the price. Presentation over.

Then there are the 'updates'. If I have to go to one of these to get a parking pass or access to the 'prize counter' for tix to local attractions, I just tell the salesweasel that I only buy resale, gimme my parking pass or sign my paper and I'm outta there. No point in my wasting their- or my- time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bobcat (Jun 6, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> Instead of that, why not have a "LOUD" message, reminding you of your "RESALE Timeshare Presentation", and that you should be there at "xxx" time?  LOL !!!
> 
> Tony



Bring an alarm clock to the meeting. Set it for 90 min. When it goes off, tell them meeting is over.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.  We'll just go with 'no thanks, we're not interested' (rinse, repeat).  

We have an ipad with 3G so we can always pull up e-bay and get real-time quotes if we want to be annoying.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife and I "DO" go to "owner updates" (sales presentations).  When "invited" always tell them that you "WILL NOT" purchase anything;we are ONLY going for the "gifts"; it will be the sales person who's time will be wasted.

Being retired, we have "plenty of time"---out of our permenent vacation---to listen to what "they say", and "correct them" when incorrect information is being given.  When we are first greeted, and seated, we let the salesperson know that we are there ONLY for the gifts.

"IF" we are asked "why are you wasting my time--???", the reply is that we told the person inviting us to the "update" that we were there ONLY for the gifts, and if "they" wanted us to attend the "update", please let the saplesperson know that the chance of selling us something was ZERO !!!

We are honest with the person "inviting" us, AND with the person that gives us the presentation.  Aside from some "incorrect" information given, there is always the chance that some actual "real" information will be imparted.

Tony


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 7, 2011)

*Interesting Experiences at Presentations*

I've had some interesting experiences at presentations.

I do not sign anything, such as the innocent-looking paper with the small print that allows them to pull a credit check on you.  That sets the tone. 

The funniest time was being left at the table. Literally just sitting there, realized we'd been abandoned, went and got our gift, and walked back to our room.  Passed the sales guy coming back with his next victim in his golf cart, pretended he didn't know who we were.


----------



## Culli (Jun 7, 2011)

The best one I had was an owner update at Glacier Canyon.  Its only about 45min away with a great waterpark so we go a few times or more a year.  The parking pass person wanted to set it up for me and I said no thanks I was just here a few months ago.  She then said but we got some new updates then doubled the offer.  I said ok $100 bucks and some other stuff for 15-30 mins in my room isn't bad.  Well the guy comes to the door, he is like an admin guy or something and said none of the sales guys would come see me so he had to come.  I asked why and I think they do have notes on people?  But he said they all looked at how many pts I already had and that I bought all resale and my MFs are pretty darn good - and there is no way this guy is buying anything.  Not sure if he was telling me the truth or not but it was like 10 mins 15 tops and we just had a nice chat.  He did some survey they always do and then left.

The last 2 times I have been there I have not even been offered a owners update.  The look me up on the list and say here is your pass sir have a nice stay.


----------



## Want2Roam (Jun 14, 2011)

*"update" presentation Non-appearance*

A couple of weeks ago at Bonnet Creek, I just acted fine, signed up and did a "no show", which is totally not me. Got a doubled AMEX card promise in a note at the door requesting me to call. Did not call, did not miss my AMEX card and had the best time at a Wyndham in my 2 1/2 years of owning. Would like to enjoy owning, not be pleaded to by some very nice young man who acts like a wonderful son! It WAS like great FREEDOM.....


----------



## Andythefox (Jun 29, 2011)

I did a Bonnet Creek presentation two weeks ago. I must admit that the lead salesman was very very good at pulling on the heart strings. However, even though we loved the resort and will definitely try to stay there sooner rather than later, we got a sour taste in our mouths from the sales staff. My wife is a Director at a very large bank and I am an attorney. The salesman kept talking about how we could easily afford the luxuries of Bonnet Creek due to our incomes (we did not fill out the form requesting our SS#'s even though the salesman tried to tell us it was standard practice). However, they must have got some preliminary data on us because as I will tell you later, our quote was higher than the others! My wife and I made it clear from the beginning, and constantly repeated the same fact, that we never make a financial decision over 1k on the spot. We told them our rule is for every $1,000 we plan to spend we will take a day to think about it. After the typical closer being brought in to try to change our minds, we were given our certificate for our Amex gift card and 3 day/2-night stay and sent to the redemption room. While standing on line and talking to the people in front of us we discovered that we had been quoted $67k for 303k points VIP, yet the people we were talking to were quoted 36k for the same package. Suffice it to say, we were disgusted. I have yet to research this practice, but different prices for different income brackets stinks to high heaven. I can't wait to go back and go to an owners update as a resale purchaser just to say hi


----------



## DrPhillopian (Jun 29, 2011)

kaio said:


> Tell them you write reviews for a prominent online travel company on the different levels of high-pressure sales techniques from resort's sales staff... purely professional, observational only and business related... "I am not on vacation, nor looking for one... I am working"



Love this one!!:whoopie:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 29, 2011)

Culli said:


> The best one I had was an owner update at Glacier Canyon.  Its only about 45min away with a great waterpark so we go a few times or more a year.  The parking pass person wanted to set it up for me and I said no thanks I was just here a few months ago.  She then said but we got some new updates then doubled the offer.  I said ok $100 bucks and some other stuff for 15-30 mins in my room isn't bad.  Well the guy comes to the door, he is like an admin guy or something and said none of the sales guys would come see me so he had to come.  I asked why and I think they do have notes on people?  But he said they all looked at how many pts I already had and that I bought all resale and my MFs are pretty darn good - and there is no way this guy is buying anything.  Not sure if he was telling me the truth or not but it was like 10 mins 15 tops and we just had a nice chat.  He did some survey they always do and then left.
> 
> The last 2 times I have been there I have not even been offered a owners update.  The look me up on the list and say here is your pass sir have a nice stay.



Congrats on being black listed!!!!!!! I think I might be there as well. I don't think I have been asked the last few times at GC but we will see this month. 

My favorite way to end a sales presentation is to bring up an ebay listing for whatever resort I am staying at for somewhere between 150,000 and 250,000 points generally for $1 or so. I ask the sales person to tell me what the difference is between this contract with the $2400 Plus Partners add on through corporate or the same package from them for $20,000 to $30,000. Since there isn't any because they can't say VIP this or VIP that, it ends the presentation rather quickly. 

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2011)

Sandi Bo said:


> I've had some interesting experiences at presentations.
> 
> I do not sign anything, such as the innocent-looking paper with the small print that allows them to pull a credit check on you.  That sets the tone.
> 
> The funniest time was being left at the table. Literally just sitting there, realized we'd been abandoned, went and got our gift, and walked back to our room.  Passed the sales guy coming back with his next victim in his golf cart, pretended he didn't know who we were.



Happened to me at Star Island. I now write down their name, so I can shout from across the room after gifting - Fred/Mary -- Are we thru my explaining that 306,000PTs is only $1 on EBAY, not like $36,000 here?


----------



## cairee30 (Jun 29, 2011)

I honestly ended a tour once because I had menstrual cramps! Did the trick!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 29, 2011)

*How did you know?*



vacationhopeful said:


> Happened to me at Star Island. I now write down their name, so I can shout from across the room after gifting - Fred/Mary -- Are we thru my explaining that 306,000PTs is only $1 on EBAY, not like $36,000 here?



What a coincidence --- Star Island is where it happened to us!  Might have to attend another presentation next time we're at Star Island, just so we can do what you did Linda!


----------



## travelplus (Jul 7, 2012)

I tell the presenter that I have an obligation to attend to. If the presenter blabs on I get up and tell him Thank you very much I don't want to waste more of your time and if I'm interested I will keep in touch.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2012)

The "gift" is not worth the agravation

The sales model is based on the room being full  . . . . 

And having enough people to pitch to find the 1 of XX that will say yes

JUST SAY NO TO THE INVITE



My DW will not go, yet I still have to endure the parking pass dance, I actually get more agravated when I have to wait behind somebody who is less abrupt  than me in ending that conversation.


----------



## ledaga (Jul 9, 2012)

*Bcr 7/2012*

The new program for current owners is not an update and is to hear a presentation by an x-Disney employee/presenter at BCR to bring you up to date on the changes recently and the ones to follow.  It is supposed to be a presentation to the current owners without sales weasels there without any sales representation until you request it after the presentation.  Don't buy it, it is a hoax because when you arrive for the hot breakfast at you table is a sales weasel.  The presenter does an excellent presentation on discount cards, use of points to pay MF costs etc., same old lies.  The person sitting there has a printout of your account and is prepared to hard sell you and requires all owners to be present.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 9, 2012)

The easiest way to end a presentation I have found is to ask what the difference between 154,000 point contract from Wyndham for about $20,000 vs a resale one with the $2,495 pp added to it purchased for $1. They can't give you one added benefit besides "we will give you 154,000 bonus points to get you to VIP for the next 2 years" but after that nothing. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 9, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> The easiest way to end a presentation I have found is to ask what the difference between 154,000 point contract from Wyndham for about $20,000 vs a resale one with the $2,495 pp added to it purchased for $1. They can't give you one added benefit besides "we will give you 154,000 bonus points to get you to VIP for the next 2 years" but after that nothing.
> 
> Jason



I think Plus Partners is not all that it is made out to be.  I would use the money to convert a fixed week to points.  Preferably a peak or shoulder week.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 9, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I think Plus Partners is not all that it is made out to be.  I would use the money to convert a fixed week to points.  Preferably a peak or shoulder week.



I agree with you but what I was saying is a retail 154K purchase or any purchase up to 299,000 points (not having VIP benefits) is exactly the same as a resale purchase with the plus partners add on. If you suggest over the 300,000 then they can try and use the "vip" rundown to show the added value but any purchase under vip silver level, the only difference between retail and resale is plus partners which can be added for $2,495. It is a quick way to get out of a sales presentation. 

Jason


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Great idea from a Gary Lawson Far Side cartoon*

Feign death.

‘The Arnolds feign death until the Wagners, sensing awkwardness, are compelled to leave’.


----------



## Hobo1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Andythefox said:


> While standing on line and talking to the people in front of us we discovered that we had been quoted $67k for 303k points VIP, yet the people we were talking to were quoted 36k for the same package. Suffice it to say, we were disgusted. I have yet to research this practice, but different prices for different income brackets stinks to high heaven. I can't wait to go back and go to an owners update as a resale purchaser just to say hi



We bought our Bonnet Creek TS while staying at Wyndham Grand Desert. The sales guy hit us with an astronomical figure and rather than walk out we decided to counter with a single digit number we were comfortable with but knew he would not accept. When he ignored our counter and continued with his sales spiel I calmly informed him that he had a counter offer on the table and either accept it or the session was over as we would pay no more. To our surprise he consulted with his manager and after some posturing on both their parts they took our offer. We have had no remorse over this purchase even though we discovered much later that we could have paid even less then we paid had we bought resale but that was after we found TUG and before we knew better. BTW, we have stayed at several Wyndham resorts since our purchase several years ago and we have NEVER been invited to any presentation or owner up-date. :whoopie:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2012)

*Did You Go To The Freebies Desk On Your Way Out ?*




cairee30 said:


> I honestly ended a tour once because I had menstrual cramps! Did the trick!


Yeh -- but did they come across with the timeshare tour freebies anyway ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 10, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Yeh -- but did they come across with the timeshare tour freebies anyway ?
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 

A box of Midol ?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 10, 2012)

One suggestion I've seen:

As soon as you get there, tell the salesman that you're ready to buy.  Fill out all the paperwork, and you're out of there quickly.  Then rescind.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 10, 2012)

We've been very upfront and the sales person just got very mad and kept us longer, as if to punish us.  Then we did the "set alarm on phone" trick and the salesperson insisted it was 90 min from when he sat down with us, not from the time the shuttle picked us up (like the scheduler told us).  They kinda have you hostage after you've already put in 90 minutes and no gifts yet.  If we get up to leave, we're out our 90+ minutes!  I finally grabbed my then 5 yo with high functioning autism out of the kids club and let him do his thing around the sales table.  THAT finally ended it!   

We've refused to go to any others since.  I don't mind spending some time for really good gifts, but still can't figure out how to stop it gracefully.


----------

